# Levelwind? Or no level wind?



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey everybody,
I have a nice baitcasting reel with a level wind and am wondering should i take it off? In a couple of magazines, they said you can get a really fast, far cast. the good thing about level wind is that you dont have to manually move the lie around on your spool. I am just wondering because i have a whole day off today with nothing to do, except buy presents for my bros.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Depends on the reel. Taking the LW off is just the first step. You need to replace it with a conversion bar and cut out the guide bar and make the frame open top to get the most out of the mod.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Smacks you got a guy right there in Florida can take care of anything you want to do in a casting reel. Jerry Foran at Hookless.com will fix you right up. He is Macalenny fla and I believe is a sponsor here. He can also answer any questions one on one you might have. He has done several reels for me and my friends that I have recommended to him are more than satisfied with his work and service. Check him out and tell him the NJ guy put you on him... salt


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Depends on the reel. Taking the LW off is just the first step. You need to replace it with a conversion bar and cut out the guide bar and make the frame open top to get the most out of the mod.


it has a conversion bar already, and on the bottom of it there are zig zag cuts for the levelwind to move on. all i have to do to get the lw off is take out a couple screws, take it off, and replace the screws.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

smacks fanatic said:


> it has a conversion bar already, and on the bottom of it there are zig zag cuts for the levelwind to move on. all i have to do to get the lw off is take out a couple screws, take it off, and replace the screws.


Ummmmm ok.......


----------

